# Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?



## Marc38120 (12. April 2007)

Hallöchen Freunde,

ich hab mir soeben einen Hakenteig gebastelt. Das Wetter hat mich dazu animiert !!!:vik: 

Zutaten waren...
4-5 EL Grieß
3-5 EL Paniermehl
1 Vanillezucker
2 Weiche Ameretini
Zimt nach belieben
1 kleines Ei
Öl

Alle Zutaten zu einer nicht klebenden, zähen Masse verarbeiten. Sollte einfach sein!

Ich werde den Teig gleich Morgenfrüh an einem Weiher (3 Ha 1-2,5m) testen, Zielfische werden Karpfen und Schleien sein.

Meine Frage: Welches ist euer fängistes Rezept für Angelteig?

MfG 

Marc #h


----------



## Naglfar (12. April 2007)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

servus,

dieses Thema taucht alle paar Monate auf. aber egal....

standart: paniermehl, vanillie, schluck wasser, schuß olivenöl (teig bleibt ewig geschmeidig)

das gnaze wird dann je nach lust und laune gepimpt...
aber viel fängiger wird der teig nicht. 
paniermehl+aroma+öl, mehr brauch ich eigentlich nicht.


gruß,
naglfar


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. April 2007)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

gries
zwieback
anis
vanille
mehr nicht, aber ich nehme an, kommt auch auf die zielfische an


----------



## LUKA$ (12. April 2007)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

paniermehl,
weisses brötchen,
wasser,
1 Ei,
vanillezucker,
kakaopulver


----------



## muddyliz (12. April 2007)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/hakenteige.htm


----------



## rotauge88 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

mehl
haferflocken
curcuma
aroma je nach fischart (vanille zucker, koriander, zimt, etc.)

achja, und wasser^^


----------



## united (13. April 2007)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Hallo

Paniermehl
Alte Semmeln/in bayern Knödlbrot;-)
evtl 1 Ei
Grieß
Nutella
Wasser und Öl

fängt spitzenmäßig Karpfen und Schleien sowie Brachsen ,letztere zwar nicht soo gut dafür aber die richtig dicken:m 

Mfg Marc


----------



## Angler22 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> Hallöchen Freunde,
> 
> ich hab mir soeben einen Hakenteig gebastelt. Das Wetter hat mich dazu animiert !!!:vik:
> 
> ...


Leberwurst mit Paniermehl super für den Futterkorb im Fluß lockt aal und wels an


----------



## Arthur (14. April 2007)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Eingeweichtes Rundstück (Brötchen),ausdrücken,Schmelzkäse Sahne oder Kräuter (ALDI) das ganze dann in Paniermehl,Haferflocken, Gries, Maisgries usw. wälzen und zu einen geschmeidigen Teig kneten,würzen nach belieben.Ich habe auch schon gemahlenes Katzenfutter untergemischt.


----------



## united (15. April 2007)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Hallo

Hier noch ein zweiter Teig von mir 

Forelli gemahlen 
auf ca 200g ein Ei
Semmelbrösel/Paniermehl 
Olivenöl

mfg marc


----------



## F.Daniel (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Hallo zusammen!! 

Also ich habe mein Karpfenrezept selber zusammengestellt und muss sagen damit fange ich immer was sogar barsche  

dazu nehme ich: 

Mehl, eier, Semmelbrösel, wenig wasser, Zucker, und noch ne Zutat z.B. Zitronenaroma oder Zimt!! (je nach menge entscheide ich!!) Ich mixe alles mit Knethaken und zum schluss gebe ich noch die von mir ausgewählte Zutat oben drüber und stelle ihn in den Kühlschrank!! glaubt mir der ist verdammt klasse!! 

ALSO NOCH VIEL PETRI HEIL EUCH ALLEN!!!

P.S. auf http://www.fischereiverein-hauzenberg.de/bilder/Jugend9.JPG seht ihr mich mit meinem Schuppenkarpfen mit 66 cm und 5,5 kilogramm!! (hab ich mit dem Rezept gefangen)


----------



## jmpg (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

ich mache erstmal den teig mit mehl und wasser und danach nehme ich eine sardine und mache bei der schwanzflosse einen kleinen schnitt damit das öl rausläuft und danach vermische ich es mit dem teig und am ende gebe ich etwas safran dazu für die farbe und funktioniert prima ich kann mich erinnern letztens hatte ich 30 fische mit dem teig gefangen


----------



## magic feeder (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

ich zermahle immer alles was überbleibt.....kekse, cracker, brot....usw......dazu kommen paniermehl und haferflocken mit ein bisschen backaroma vanille......funzt super


----------



## Teig expert (29. April 2009)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Hi leute war gestern angeln auf karauschen warn um die 25 stück inerhalb von 2h 
Der Erfolgs köder:
_2 Scheiben brot_ (ohne Rinde) etwas anfeuchten Und etwa _ein Löffel Anis Pulver_ (wichtig Pulver) dazu geben kneten. Und Fertig
Tipp: Kugeln am besten auf nen 6 Harken spiesen
euer Teig expert


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Ich mische etwa 120 Gramm Brotmehl mit 80 Gramm Bodybuildereiweis(Mischung aus Eggalbumin mit Weizenprotein), 30 Gramm Paniermehl, dazu 1 Eidotter + ein komplettes Ei,  Reisflocken(Babynahrungszusatz), 30 Gramm Milchpulver, ein bischen Butter, Flüssigsüßstoff und Aroma(Vanille, Karamel oder Bittermandel.
Wenn es zu trocken ist kommt etwas Wasser dazu bis die Konsistens passt.
Soll die ohnehin gute Haltbarkeit am Haken noch aufgepeppt bzw. maximiert werden, kommt noch Weizengluten dazu.


----------



## KIWI (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Kürbiskernkuchen (bleibt nach dem Pressen vom Kürbiskernöl übrig) mit wasser und nem Schuss Aroma. Den Teig macht aber mein Opa, kann sein dass da noch mehr drinnen ist, ich frag nochmal nach... Heute hab ich damit 79 Karpfen und 119 Forellen in nur 6 Stunden gefangen. Normalerweise bleib ich nicht so lang, aber heute gings ja so gut xD

MFG Marco


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*



KIWI schrieb:


> Kürbiskernkuchen (bleibt nach dem Pressen vom Kürbiskernöl übrig) mit wasser und nem Schuss Aroma. Den Teig macht aber mein Opa, kann sein dass da noch mehr drinnen ist, ich frag nochmal nach... Heute hab ich damit 79 Karpfen und 119 Forellen in nur 6 Stunden gefangen. Normalerweise bleib ich nicht so lang, aber heute gings ja so gut xD
> 
> MFG Marco



Du bist ein TROLL, ein Schwätzer, willst behaupten, dass du alle 1,81 Minuten einen Fisch gefangen hast?!!|bla:|rolleyes
Ja nee isss klar und alles natürlich Forellen und Karpfen.
Geh zu deiner Mutti und sag ihr, dass du mehr Liebe brauchst, damit du nicht als Ersatzbefriedigung, um jeden Preis, die Aufmerksamkeit Anderer, in Foren auf dich ziehen willst!|peinlich|splat2:


----------



## Ulz (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*



KIWI schrieb:


> Kürbiskernkuchen (bleibt nach dem Pressen vom Kürbiskernöl übrig) mit wasser und nem Schuss Aroma. Den Teig macht aber mein Opa, kann sein dass da noch mehr drinnen ist, ich frag nochmal nach... Heute hab ich damit 79 Karpfen und 119 Forellen in nur 6 Stunden gefangen. Normalerweise bleib ich nicht so lang, aber heute gings ja so gut xD
> 
> MFG Marco


 

So ein Lachblatt !!!!|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Boendall (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Naja Kürbiskernteig geht schon fein, vorallem wenn man vorher mit den Platten angefüttert hat.

Hab auch schon ein paar Sternstunden damit gehabt (alle 5-10 Minuten ein Biss, Rotfedern, Schleien, Karpfen alles dabei) aber 79 Karpfen und 119 in 6 Stunden Forellen sind doch wohl eher was fürs Märchenbuch. Wie Sensitiv sagt, 1.81 Minuten pro Fisch, dann noch aufködern und auswerfen?

Andererseits hatte ich auch einmal ~150 Schleien an einem Tag, allerdings waren die verbuttet und in solcher Menge vorhanden, dass jeder Wurf ein Biss war.

War ein kleiner Teich den mein Onkel gepachtet hatte, als die Pacht auslief, wollte er ihn abfischen. Leider hat er alles so gelassen wie es schon immer war, darum Bestand rieesig aber verbuttet, Mönch kaputt und "abfischen" ein Wochenende lang mit der Angel. (Sa und So)

Hatten dann zu Zweit ~500 Stk um die 15 cm in 2 Tagen, aber so eine schei** Aktion würde ich nie mehr mitmachen, anglerisch total uniteressant und artet in komplizierter Arbeit aus, wenn schon Abfischen, dann absenken und Zugnetz.


----------



## fireman96 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

naja ich hab mir da was zusammen gerühert

perfect für karpfen rotfedern und forellen 

zutaten :

weizengrieß
zimt
ein brötchen
vanilezucker
bissel wasser

(perfecte menge musste aber selber probieren)
------------------------------------------------------------
oder traditionell:

weißenbrötchen
vanille aroma
zucker
bissel wasser

(musste mal gucken wie viel von allem)#h#h#h#h:vik:


----------



## Angel98 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Hallöle ersma

Ich habe eine gute erfahrung mit ´´Kartoffelteig´´ bei Karpfen gehabt 

1 Ei 
Kartoffelstärke
Paniermehl
vanille zucker
zimt
ein wenig Krebs Öl
und eine/mehrere Kartoffel je nach mänge klein würfeln

fängt sich super grade jetzt wo es wärmer wird und die ganzen Rüssler auf euch warten  

Mfg Jan-Luca


----------



## gelbfisch (23. April 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

hallo mein teig besteht aus
15% frolic gemahlen
35% gemahlene chunks oder pellet(fisch)
10% fischmehl
15% maismehl
5% maisgluten
8% weizengluten
7% sojaisolat
5% reismehl

der teig soll so weich wie möglich gefischt werden(soviel wasser wie geht er zieht ca 30 min lang nach anfangs lieber etwas trockener und langsam herantasten) er löst sich sehr schnell auf entwickelt aber gerade dadurch seinen reiz 

mfg alex


----------



## Micha383 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Ich habe mir da vor kurzem auch ein gebastellt.

Und zwar so wohl zum anfüttern als auch für den Haken gedacht.
Konnte ihn leider bis jetzt noch nicht testen aber das kommt heute noch zumindest als Teig für den Haken

ca. 50% Hundefutter 
ca. 50% Maismehl (mit feinem Maisschrot)
und auf ca. 5L fertige Mischung kommen noch ca. 500G Zucker und 250G Salz.
Dazu nach belieben Aromen.


----------



## stmiethke (23. April 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

hallo leute,
ich würde mal nach TRUTTAS-KARPFENTOD googlen.
Der riecht gut!!!! und is einfach zu machen|wavey:


----------



## flasha (23. April 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=395120&postcount=1


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (23. April 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Truttas Karpfentod ist wirklich ein guter Teig speziell auf Karpfen
ein Tipp noch den ich hier im Board gelesen habe:
Den Teig noch in etwas Hefe tauchen, das sollten die Karpfen auch an schwierigen Tagen mögen.

Also für die Hefe einfach Wasser, Zucker und ein oder zwei Hefewürfel anrühren, etwas aufgehen lassen und dann abkochen, damit die Hefe nicht weiter geht.

Habe aber noch nicht die Zeit dazu gehhabt, das auszuprobieren => Alle Angaben sind ohne gewähr|sagnix


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. April 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*



Tacklefreak schrieb:


> Truttas Karpfentod ist wirklich ein guter Teig speziell auf Karpfen
> ein Tipp noch den ich hier im Board gelesen habe:
> Den Teig noch in etwas Hefe tauchen, das sollten die Karpfen auch an schwierigen Tagen mögen.
> 
> ...



Die Hefegeschichte ist absolut zutreffend und basiert einfach darauf, dass die Karpfen gegorenes mögen.
Gegorener Mais fängt ja auch besser als ungegorener, weil in natura, die meisten Früchte & Samen die am Gewässergrund liegen bereits gegoren sind.
Sie kennen das und akzeptieren es daher besser als ungegorene Früchte & Samen.


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (24. April 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Gut,
dann werd ich das mit der Hefe demnächst mal ausprobieren.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Schokoladen-Teig gemacht?
Eher auf Weißfisch oder?


----------



## Heringskiller89 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

da hat eigenlich jeder Angler sien geheimrezept aber meins ist einfach nur Zwieback mit etwas vanillearoma zusammengeknettet.


----------



## Aal-freak (24. April 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Mein Rezept,

Maisgries, Paniermehl, Vanille zucker, brise kakao,1 ei,  etwas mehl.

werd ich heute ausprobieren, meldung vom erfolg oder auch nicht erfolg, kommt morgen

petri


----------



## Shimano95 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Hi

Ist eig bei diesem karpfentod die Polenta in fester Form oder ist das dieser maisgries wie in einer Art Semmelbrösel Form?


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (24. April 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Die Polenta ist in Grieß-form also wie sehr grobes Mehl.
Das wird dann aber durch das aufkochen mit Milch zu einem dicken "Brei", der sich dann gut um den Haken mit einer Teigspirale kneten lässt.


----------



## Phili (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

_Ich find es nicht so gut denn ich nehme Paniermehl mit Weissbrot und Wasser und fange 1,60Meter Graskarpfen_ und auch Spiegelkarpfen


----------



## strawinski (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

was ist nun besser teig mit aromen und zusätzen oder phili geschrieben hat reiner teig...wenn ich mit weißbrot oder brot angle dann peppe ich auch nix auf und die fische fressen den...also wieso sollte ich dann den teig würzen?


----------



## angel-franke (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

grieß
zimt
milch
butter
kokosflocken
fängt immer 1-2 gute karpfen:g


----------



## Karpfen10000 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Hallo.
Mein Rezept ist:
Paniermehl
Vanillezucker
Wasser
Butter
Der Teig wird super geschmeidig!


----------



## manowar6660 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

Paniermehl Vanillezucker und Wasser:vik: schon seit Urzeiten immer fängig 
Im Fluss genauso wie am See:q


----------



## life27 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

paniermehl
vaniliezucker
schluck wasser
zitronenkonzentrat


----------



## thanatos (18. September 2012)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

zufalls rezept:mehl,wasser,zucker,anispulver und das ganze 5 tage 
im rucksack vergessen in einer verschlossenen dose.beim öffnen
haben mir die augen getränt ,aber die fische fanden ihn unheimlich
leckerer als den frischen


----------



## Aardaaroth (18. September 2012)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

1/2 tasse zucker
1 1/2 - 2 teelöffel honig
1 päckchen vaniliezucker
1/4 tasse wasser

das ganze mit mehl aufmischen bis ein ordentlich zäher teig entsteht (ergibt im endeffekt ca 1- 1,5 faustgroßen teigklumpen)
aber achtung durch den honig ist der teig EXTREEEEEEEM klebrig  ich hab angefangen mit der hand zu vermischen und sofort habe ich meine finger nichtmehr auseinanderbekommen geschweige den teig von der hand XD 

scheint fängig auf plötze zu sein (und karausche aber die beißen bei uns fast schon auf den blanken hacken... mistviecher reinste plage hier :q )

der erfolg auf karpfen bleibt bislang allerdings aus doch habe ich den auch kaum mit anderen ködern ... siehe karausche #q


----------



## Xilefking (19. August 2015)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*

HALLO LEUTE!
Ich möchte meinen eigenen Angelteig entwickeln also wirklich für karpfen und so und jetzt ist meine Frage mit welchen Zutaten ich da beginnen könnte nicht nur semmelbrösel und so sondern wirklich dür eine fängige Karpfen hakenteig


----------



## Nuesse (19. August 2015)

*AW: Angelteig, was ist euer Rezept?*



Xilefking schrieb:


> HALLO LEUTE!
> Ich möchte meinen eigenen Angelteig entwickeln also wirklich für karpfen und so und jetzt ist meine Frage mit welchen Zutaten ich da beginnen könnte nicht nur semmelbrösel und so sondern wirklich dür eine fängige Karpfen hakenteig


 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=31115&page=12

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja ein bißchen ,viel spaß beim entwickeln #h


----------

